# Regalbediengerät, Sicherheitsanforderungen



## Koch (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich arbeite mit Sistema und habe zwei Problemfälle in meinem SF-Aufbau.

1. Verriegelung, Regalfach belegt: PLb *vde*

Die Regalfächer im Hochregallager sollen mit Lichttastern überwacht werden, da eine andere Überwachung technisch nicht realisiert werden kann (oder zu teuer). Mich wundert, das in den Sistema-bibos keine Lichttaster vorkommen, soweit ich gesehen hab. Aber von Pepperl & Fuchs kann ich aus dem Katalog einen Lichttaster mit MTTFd von 1940a nehmen und die Werte von Hand eintragen, dann klappt das.
http://www.de.pepperl-fuchs.com/cps...9982DF6-C72FF655&rdeCOQ=SID-9DE56150-489747B3

Dadurch ensteht bei mir schon eine Frage:
Sind Lichttaster überhaupt zulässig für Sicherheitsfunktionen?


2. Verriegelung, Gabel nicht mittig: PLd *vde*

Hier wirds richtig schön. Die Gefahr besteht, dass das RBG mit dem Hauptantrieb das komplette Hochregallager einreisst, sehr schön.

PLd => mind. Kat. 2, da doof
nehmen wir lieber gleich Kat. 3

Hier gibt es gleich zwei Probleme. An einer Stelle bräuchte ich bewährte Bauteile

Woher soll ich wissen, was ein bewährtes Bauteil ist (falls ich mal eins brauch)? BGIA Report sagt zum Beispiel, das SPS und ASIC nie bewährt sein können, ok. Und es komm ja auch immer auf die Anwendung an. Wie *muss* ich beweisen können, was bewährt ist (Doku, Lieferanten, irgendw. Listen und wo)?
Ich mein wenn der Verkäufer spitz kriegt, das ich einfach sag: "Ist bewährt!" und dann ist es mein Problem, oder was? dann sagt der natürlich: "Nimm das Billigste."

Zweites Prob. alle anderen Funktionen können einkanalig gelöst werden bis auf die und mein Chef will verhindern, dass nur wegen dieser Funktion eine fSPS rein muss. Alternative? ev Sicherheitmonitor od so?


Hoffe auf eine Angeregte Diskussion, denn bisher ist einiges noch vielen unklar. Also lasst und die restlichen Klarheiten beseitigen.


----------



## Dr.M (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo, schau mal in die DIN EN 528. In der ist eigentlich jede Sicherheitsrichtlinie mit Pl für RBGs beschrieben.




Koch schrieb:


> Zweites Prob. alle anderen Funktionen können einkanalig gelöst werden bis auf die und mein Chef will verhindern, dass nur wegen dieser Funktion eine fSPS rein muss. Alternative? ev Sicherheitmonitor od so?



  Du muss Deine Not-Halt Funktion doch sowieso mit irgendwas herstellen (PNOZ) Da kannst du doch was zweikanaliges anschließen. Aber wenn du doch ne Steuerung drin hast, was spricht dann gegen ne ET200S? wird evtl billiger als ein PNOZ mit Busschnittstelle.

Du weißt schon an was du da eigentlich rumbastelst?


----------



## Koch (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo Dr. M

Danke für den Hinweis. Es stimmt ich muss die Not-Halt Funktin ja schon zweikanalig machen. Deswegen hängt auch schon ein PNOZ drin. Hab erfahren, das es da Erweiterungsmodule gibt, vielleicht kann ich über so eines den zweiten Kanal von "Verriegelung, Gabel nicht mittig PLd" überwachen.

Du meinst ein ET200S mit CPU?
Also ich hab ne CPU 319 drin nur zur Info, man brauch den Arbeitsspeicher. (Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann muss die halt failsafe sein, aber ich suche ne andere Möglichkeit.)

Die DIN EN 528 hab ich vorliegen, aus der hab ich die benötiten PL, die ich oben erwähne. Es geht um die technischen Möglichkeiten.
Und nein, ich hab wenig Ahnung an was ich da rumbastel. Ich bin nur der Student, der seine Studienarbeit schreibt, lol.
Ich mache das in einer Firma, aber da mom gerade die Auftragsbombe eingeschlagen ist, ist es schwer Support zu bekommen.


----------



## Dr.M (19 Mai 2010)

Habe als Abschlußarbeit ein RBG umgerüstet auf Safety-SPS und die Kommunikation zur mitfahrenden Steuerung über WLAN (inkl Safety-Protokoll). Da hatte ich ausgerechnet, daß es günstiger ist, ne F-CPU zu haben (hatten ne 317F) und den Not-Halt Kram über eine IM151 HF einzusammeln. Je nachdem, was der PNOZ können sollte rechnet sich das. Du brauchst ja auch noch eine Drehzahl/Stillstandsüberwachung des Antriebs,...


----------



## volker (19 Mai 2010)

Koch schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne CPU 319 drin nur zur Info, man brauch den Arbeitsspeicher. (Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann muss die halt failsafe sein, aber ich suche ne andere Möglichkeit.)


also der preisunterschied ist doch kaum der rede wert.

6ES7318-3EL00-0AB0 3970€
6ES7318-3FL00-0AB0 4300€


----------



## siouxx (20 Mai 2010)

Hi, du hast doch sicher am RBG noch einen Absolutwertgeber zur Positionsbestimmung. 
Wenn du diesen als zweiten Kanal in die SF einbindest und die Werte passen, sollte doch PL d erreichbar sein.


----------



## Koch (21 Mai 2010)

Also für "*Gabel nicht mittig*" ist der bisherige Aufbau, nach alter Norm:
_.....................und mein Vorschlag_

*Sensorik*

Lichtschranke mit Reflektor
_..........werd ich ersetzen durch Lichtschranke Sender/Empfänger_

Inkrementalgeber
_.........Ist wohl zu unsicher, schwer für einkanalige Inkrementalgeber Werte zu finden_


*Logik*

CPU 319
_........sieht mir schwer nach aus das man es nicht sinnvoll machen kann, als mit einer *fSPS*_
_.........oder ich bau noch nen zweiten kanal über eine Erweiterung meines Sicherheitsrelais (SICK), aber das wird wohl so sein, das das teurer wird, siehe Dr.M_

Aber inzwischen bin ich fast davon überzeugt, das ich eine fSPS nehmen werde, die Vorteile, die man beim Berechnen hat sind einfach zu gross, wenn man mehrere Sensoren und Aktoren in einer SF hat, die MTTFd>100a haben.:-|
ausserdem untersuche ich ja nur das LAM und ich denke das restliche RBG hat auch noch einige Anforderungen, wo sich die fSPS dann doch bezahlt macht.

*Aktor*

Regler vom FU
_........werd wohl noch zusätzlich ein Netzschütz in Reihe hängen_

Damit müsste ich auf PLd kommen


@siouxx
ja ich hab einen Absolutwertgeber zur Positionsbestimmung des RBG im Kanal, aber nicht für die Position des LAM. Aber für den Ersatz des Inkrementalgebers hab ich noch keine konkrete Idee. Meinst Du Absolutwertgeber für das LAM? (LastAufnahmeMittel z.B. Gabel)
Hab einen zweikanaligen Inkrementalgeber gefunden der gute Werte hat, aber teuer.

@volker
geile HP übrigens. Siemensteile suche ich schneller bei Dir, lol. wäre schön, wenn Du mal den neueseten Katalog reintust, dann wär ich glücklich


Und dann noch die grosse Frage zum Schluss. Sind einkanalige Inkrementalgeber und Lichttaster üpberhaupt erlaubt zum Überwachen von Sicherheitsfunktionen?

Ich würde sagen ja und 42, was meint Ihr?


Noch ne Frage. Welche Werte kann ich denn für FU, Inkrementalgeber und Lichttaster "schätzen"?
Zitat BGIA-Report, Bsp 21 S.149 unten. "...Folgende Werte werden geschätzt: Für T1 (FU) MTTFd=100a..."
Kann man das so machen? Kann ich mich darauf beziehen?


----------



## Deltal (21 Mai 2010)

Ob man solche Verriegelungen in Sicherheitstechnik ausführen muss? 

Das Regal wird ja wohl nicht frei zugänglich sein usw. Und ob der Antrieb das Regal umreißt.. oha irgendwas wird da doch zu schwach oder zu stark sein, oder?

Du hast ja schon ein PL bestimmt.. was du bei der Gefahrenanalyse denn vorrausgesetzt?


----------



## Koch (21 Mai 2010)

Es gibt eine Typ C Norm, die EN 528, die behandelt direkt die "Sicherheitsanforderungen einer Regalsbediengerätes"
Diese Anforderungen und PLs die ich nenne sind direkt aus dieser Norm und an die soll ich mich halten sagt mein Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Deltal (21 Mai 2010)

Ok, anscheinend ist denen das wirklich wurscht ob es um Personengefährdung geht.

Also PLd wirste mit einkanaligen Sensoren so nicht hinbekommen. Also mindestens Redundanz. Und Standart-SPS und Standart-Eingänge sind ehe ziemlich schlecht zu bewerten.
Kann man die Position nicht über einen Sicherheitsini anstelle des Gebers realisieren?


----------



## siouxx (21 Mai 2010)

Ich meinte eigentlich den Motorgeber vom LAM, aber wenn du sowieso eine F-CPU einsetzen willst, kannst du auch noch eine sichere Lichtschranke verwenden.  
Zu den Werten zur Berechnung, welche Geräte werden denn verwendet (FU, Geber, Lichtschranke)?


----------



## Dr.M (21 Mai 2010)

nur mal noch so am Rande: Du brauchst wirklich ne 319? Also bei dem RBG an dem ich gearbeitet habe, wurde die komplette Lagerverwaltung und das Berechnen der Motor-Parameter und Verfahrsätze in der CPU geregelt. Und da war ne 317F drin. Zykluszeit max 13 ms

Macht ja immerhin 700€ aus. Wenn dir dir DP-Variante reicht sogar 1000


----------



## Koch (21 Mai 2010)

Danke erstmal für die rege Beteiligung. Bin schon froh wenn ich mal mit jemanden drüber reden kann, der Ahnung hat. Meine Arbeitskollegen rennen da ja schon fast weg, lol.



> *Deltal* schrieb
> Das Regal wird ja wohl nicht frei zugänglich sein usw. Und ob der Antrieb das Regal umreißt.. oha irgendwas wird da doch zu schwach oder zu stark sein, oder?


 
Natürlich gibt es Zutrittstüren und der Kunde will nicht, dass, wenn ein Arbeiter in einer Gasse was tut, das dann das RBG der Nachbargasse stillgesetzt werden muss -> Gefährdung der Unversehrtheit

Zum Einreisen des Hochregallagers - Die Norminatoren der EN 528 "Sicherheitsanforderungen für Regalbediengeräte" haben begründet:
Da die Konstrukteure von Hochregallagern den Beiwert der Metallstärke von 1,6 auf 1,4 manchmal sogar 1,3 gesenkt haben,
_(bedeutet sie machen die Metallstreben dünner, wg höherem Rohstoffpreis)_
und gleichzeitiger Leistungs- und Gewichtszunahme mancher RBGs (schneller und stärker) besteht _prinzipiell_ die Gefahr, dass das RBG das Regal mit dem Fahrantrieb einreisst.
-> wer also diesen Punkt PLd "Verriegelung, Gabel nicht mittig"
nicht erfüllt kann sich nicht auf die EN 528 berufen
-> komplette Risikobewertung selbst, nicht nur Schnittstellen
-> Bei Unfall Beweislast bei Konstrukteur



> *Deltal* schrieb
> Also PLd wirste mit einkanaligen Sensoren so nicht hinbekommen
> ...
> Kann man die Position nicht über einen Sicherheitsini anstelle des Gebers realisieren?


 
kann ich nicht zwei versch. einkanalige Sensoren Parallel schalten um Zweikanaligkeit zu erreichen? (dummfrag)

weiss nicht ob die Mechaniker sehr glücklich über nen Ini wären, aber immerhin eine Idee. Andererseits hab ich den Inkrementalgeber eh drin, da ich den (noch) für die Positionierung brauch



> *siouxx* schrieb
> Ich meinte eigentlich den Motorgeber vom LAM
> ...
> Zu den Werten zur Berechnung, welche Geräte werden denn verwendet (FU, Geber, Lichtschranke)


 
Der Inkrementalgeber vom Motor ist zu ungenau aber das wird sich bei meiner nächsten Arbeit hier ändern. Ich werde neue LAM-Antriebssysteme evaluieren, lol.

*FU:*
SEW compact für Fahr und Hub 
(leider keine Kenndaten funktionale Sicherheit, deswegen spar ich mir mal die Typenbez.)
Yaskawa Servoregler für LAM
ebenso

*LS/LT:*
SICK (ebenso)
Geber hab ich grad ncht zur Hand aber kann mir vorstellen, da es da vom hersteller auch keine fS-Werte gib



> *Dr. *M schrieb
> nur mal noch so am Rande: Du brauchst wirklich ne 319?


 
ja brauch ich, das Programm brauch mind 1,2 MB Arbeitsspeicher (frag nicht)


so dann mal schönes langes WoEnd übrigens, werd nat trotzdem reinschauen


----------



## Safety (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also zum Überwachen des Tragarms kannst du auch einen sicheren Metallerkennenden Sensor benutzen die gibt es bis PLe, z.B. von  IFM.


----------



## Koch (28 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
war ne gute Idee mit dem Metallerkennenden Sensor. braucht viel weniger Platz als die Lichtschranke. Hab einen IN 4000 von SICK.


ein paar Fragen hab ich noch:

Im BGIA-Report werden für Lichtschranken/-taster und FUs der Kat. B Werte von 100a geschätzt (vgl. S.110 LS, S.149 FU und S.155LT)
Kann ich mich auf diese Zahlen beziehen, wenn ich vom Hersteller keine MTTFd hab? Wenn nicht, wie zum T soll man dann einen Wert schätzen? Diese BT sind doch Blackboxen für mich.

in diesem Zusammenhang, kennt wer die Siemensnorm: "Siemens Standart SN 29500, Asufallraten für Bauteile"
Was steht da drin, nur Werte für Siemens-BT? Ist es Wert sie zu kaufen?

Sehe ich das richtig das alle modernen Lichtschranken, FUs usw keine bewährten Bauteile sein können, da sie Mikroproz oder ASIC onboard haben (BGIA S. 48 )

andere Frage: Im BGIA wird auf Seite 66 (rechts oben) vorgeschlagen die MTTFd-Werte von BT direkt zu addieren, also alle in ein Subsystem zusammenzufassen.
Vorraussetzung, gleiche Struktur und Technologie

kleines dumes Bsp.

SF mit drei Subsystemen: *vde*
SB1 Sensor
SB2 Logik alle mit MTTFd von 100a
SB3 Aktor
ergibt PL a mit PFH von 1,27*10e-5

wenn ich alle in ein Subsystem packe, dann hab ich :TOOL:
Sensor
SB1 Logik alle mit MTTFd von 100a
Aktor
ergibt PL b mit PFH von 4,23*10e-6

Ich Frage mich wo da die Grenzen sind - abgesehen von feste PL-Werte durch Hersteller ( => Subsstem) und das Technologie und Struktur gleich sein sollen.
Was mich da stutzig macht, ist, das diese Praxis der Aussage wiederspricht, das die Bauteilzuverlässigkeit eher nicht so wichtig genommen werden soll. Dafür eher Struktur.
Ich meine ich könnte 37 Kat.B-Komponenten, die alle MTTFd=1000a haben, in ein Subsystem hängen und hab grad noch PL b.
wo zieht man da einen Trennungsstrich? was wenn ein Bus dazwischenhängt usw...


----------



## Safety (28 Mai 2010)

Vorgehensweise:

*Nach DIN EN 13849-1 Abschnitt 4.5.2 muss zur Abschätzung der MTTFd  eines Bauteils folgendes abgestufte Verfahren in der angegebenen Reihenfolge angewendet werden, um Daten zu finden:*

*a) **Verwendung von Herstellerdaten*
*Ist immer die Erste Wahl bei einem Umrichter würde ich einen Lieferanten wählen der STO schon hat und Dir den PL angibt.*

*b) Verwendung der Verfahren in den Anhängen C und D von DIN EN ISO 13849-1*
*zur Berechnung oder Abschätzung;*
*C.2: Verfahren guter ingenieurmäßiger Praxis*
*C.3: Hydraulische Bauteile*
*C.4: Pneumatische, mechanische und elektromechanische Bauteile*
*C.5: Elektrische Bauteile*


*c) Verwendung eines Wertes von zehn Jahren*



b: geht aber nur wenn
*Verfahren guter ingenieurmäßiger Praxis nach Anhang C.2 von DIN EN ISO 13849-1*
*Wenn die folgenden Merkmale erfüllt sind kann der MTTFd- oder B10d-Wert für ein Bauteil nach Tabelle C.1 von DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bestimmt werden:*

*a) **Der Hersteller des Bauteils bestätigt die Verwendung von grundlegenden und bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach DIN EN ISO 13849-2 oder der entsprechenden Norm (siehe Tabelle C.1) für die Konstruktion des Bauteils (Bestätigung im Datenblatt des Bauteils).*

*b) **Der Hersteller des Bauteils beschreibt die geeignete Anwendung und Betriebsbedingungen für den Anwender.*

*c) **Der Hersteller des SRP/CS erfüllt die grundlegenden und bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach DIN EN ISO 13849-2, für die Implementierung und den Betrieb des Bauteils.*

*Also suche einen Lieferanten mit MTTFd oder B10D Werten!!!*


----------



## Koch (16 Juni 2010)

Danke für Deine Beiträge Safety, hatte beim Öffnen dieses Themas schon gehofft, das Du Dich einmischen würdest.

Jetzt meine Gegenfragen (viellecht stelle ich immer zuviele aufs mal):

1.


> *c) Verwendung eines Wertes von zehn Jahren*


 von Safety

Ich dachte auchmal ich hätte das irgendwo in der EN ISO 13949-1 gelesen. Jetzt bin ich mir nimmer so sicher. Hab nur gefunden:
"Bei Zweifeln der Verwendung.....*Sicherheitsfaktor* von 10 in der MTTFd-Spalte "für den ungünstigsten Fall" angegeben." (vgl. EN ISO 13949-1, S.62 unten letzter Satz)
Aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann ist das nur ein Faktor, der sich wiederum auf Tabellen bezieht und kein MTTFd-Wert. Sonst sag mir bitte wo Du das gelesen hast, würd mich brenned interessieren.

2.
Das mit der Kategorie 1 ist mir immer noch ein kleines Rätsel. Die Leute von SICK sagen einfach ihre Sensoren haben MTTFds von über 1000a also Kat 1, ganz einfach, was meinst Ihr? Vielleicht nehme ich die Stelle in der Norm zu ersnt, die besagt "...mit komlexer Logik (SPS) oder Asics nicht gleichberechtigt bewährt angesehen werden kann...." (vgl. Def Kat. 1, ebenda). Und ich denke das Interna von SICK-Sensorik ist komplex.

3.
Was ist Eure Meinung zum Packen verschiedener BT in ein Subsystem um bessere Werte zu erhalten? Sogar der BGIA-Report macht das. Ich versuche da nach menschenverstand systemische Grenzen zu ziehen, aber mich würden da einfach mal ein paar Meinungen interessieren.

So mehr mal nicht. Hoffe das es mal zu allen Punkten was gibt. Freue mich schon auf Antwort.

Bin auch Safetys Meinung: "Such Dir Lieferanten die MTTFd-Werte haben!"
Ich find es halt nur schade das an diese Werte nur so schwer ranzukommen ist, solange es keine Sicherheitsbaugruppen sind. Bzw. das viele Hersteller, das jetzt auf die lange Bank schieben, da die Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1 verlängert wurde, hab ich so das Gefühl.


----------



## siouxx (16 Juni 2010)

Auszug EN ISO 13849-1 Abs.4.5.2 S.25​


Zur Abschätzung der MTTF
​​eines Bauteils muss folgendes abgestufte Verfahren in der angegebenen​
Reihenfolge angewendet werden, um Daten zu finden:

a) Verwendung von Herstellerdaten;
b) Verwendung der Verfahren in den Anhängen C und D;
c) Verwendung eines Wertes von zehn Jahren.​​​


----------



## Safety (18 Juni 2010)

Diese Angaben beziehen sich auf die Tabellen C2-C7. Nicht auf die ganze Norm.

Also es steht ja in der 13849-1 was ein Bewährtes Bauteil sein kann und in der 13849-2 sind einige aufgeführt. In Deinem Fall würde ich mir bestätigen lassen das dieses Bauteil für eine Kategorie 1 Anwendung geeignet ist.

Ich versuche dieses Packen wie Du es nennst soweit wie möglich zu vermeiden. Es gibt wegen der Problematik Überlagerte Gefahren bei PLe, die Möglichkeit in der Sistema  die Kappung auf 2500 Jahre zusetzen. Ansonsten soll die Kappung von 100 Jahren verhindern,
dass ein super gutes BT ein sehr schlechtes wieder wettmacht. Muss man eigenverantwortlich angehen.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 Januar 2017)

Moin,

auf meiner Suche nach einem Forum zu RBGs bin ich hier erstmalig auf ein Thread gestossen, der sich mit RBGs beschäftigt.
Wir plagen uns auch ständig mit der ISO 13849-1 und DIN EN 528 rum. Jetzt hat sich aufgrund einer Anfrage ein ganz bestimmter Fall aufgetan:

Laut DIN EN 528 5.6.5



> Bei automatischen Geräten müssen Verriegelungen (z.B. Positionsüberwachungseinrichtungen für Gabeln oder Last) vorgesehen werden, um ein unbeabsichtigten Kontakt der Last oder des Lastaufnahmemittels mit den Regalen oder anderen Einrichtungen zu verhindern, insbesondere:
> a) Gerät außerhalb der zulässigen horizontalen oder vertikalen Position; (Laut Tabelle C.2 > PLb)
> b) Last nicht in Mitte; (Laut Tabelle C.2 > PLb)
> c) Gabeln nicht in Mitte; (Laut Tabelle C.2 > PL*d*)
> d) Fach belegt. (Laut Tabelle C.2 > PLb)



Jetzt müsste man ja bei a) die Position nach PLb erfassen. Das ist problematisch. Ein (häufig eingesetztes) Distanzlasermesssystem ist kein bewährtes Bauteil und kann für sich genommen nicht PLb erreichen. Mit einem zweiten Laser könnte man PLc erreichen. Jetzt muss man aber z.T. noch die Geschwindigkeit zur sicheren Überwachung nach PLd erfassen. Dafür ein zweites Messsystem aufbauen wird langsam etwas teuer.
Laut Sick und Leuze könnte man PLd mit zwei Standardgebern, die diversitär sind (unterschiedliche Messverfahren, unterschiedliche Hersteller, etc.) erreichen.

Ich denke es würde ja auch mit dem Motorgeber + Absolutmesssystem gehen. Geht auch, allerdings hat SEW davon abgeraten, da der Einstellungsaufwand zum Abgleich der Geber sehr hoch ist und das System nicht robust ist.

Eine vorhandene Fachfeinpositionierung könnte man nach PLb auswerten. Damit wäre alles klar, aber was ist, wenn diese nicht vorhanden ist und man modernisiert. Das Nachrüsten wäre halt auch entsprechend aufwändig und vor Allem zeitraubend (Zeit hat man ja üblicherweise bei einer Modernisierung nicht).

Nebenbei habe ich von SEW erfahren, dass es tatsächlich große RBG-Hersteller gibt, die zwei Laser o.ä. einsetzen um die Position sicher zu erfassen...

Vielleicht hat ja Jemand Ideen/Anregungen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2017)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf meiner Suche nach einem Forum zu RBGs bin ich hier erstmalig auf ein Thread gestossen, der sich mit RBGs beschäftigt.
> Wir plagen uns auch ständig mit der ISO 13849-1 und DIN EN 528 rum. Jetzt hat sich aufgrund einer Anfrage ein ganz bestimmter Fall aufgetan:
> ...




Hallo,
wo steht das man bei PLb ein bewährtes Bauteil benötigt?
Wenn Du einen MTTF[SUB]D[/SUB] von dem Lasermesssystem hast sollte damit PLb möglich sein.
Zur Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung kann doch SEW was über den Motorgeber in PLd anbieten.
Es gibt doch mittlerweile auch andere System zur Positions- und Geschwindigkeitserfassung.
http://www.hima.de/Produkte/Weitere_Produkte/Geraete_Programm/WegmessungNEU.php?print=1&


----------



## zako (29 Januar 2017)

... für SIEMENS - Antriebe zusammen mit einer SIMATIC F-CPU gibt es TÜV- zertifizierte Bausteine (schau Dir mal die Animation zum Thema SAFETY an) - da werden per Profisafe die aktuellen Istwerte an die Steuerung gesendet.

http://w3.siemens.com/drives/global...en/Seiten/applikation_regalbediengeraete.aspx


Andere Themen, wie Schwingungsdämpfung, Lastverteilung, Energiespeicheurng per Supercaps etc. sind auf der Seite auch gezeigt.


----------



## MFreiberger (30 Januar 2017)

Moin Safety,

vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise.
Du hast recht: mit dem MTTFd-Wert der Hersteller ist PLb möglich!

Genau: die sichere Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung ermitteln wir mit SEW. Hinweis: wir verwenden nicht ein Ein-Geber-System (um auf die sicheren Geber auf den Motoren zu verzichten), sonder ein Zwei-Geber-System (damit könne wir auf den Motoren den Standard-Geber (SIN/COS) lassen und fragen zur sicheren Geschwindigkeitserfassung noch das absolute Wegmesssystem ab.

Das Produkt von hima sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.

mfg

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (30 Januar 2017)

Moin zako,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise, allerdings scheitert es daran, dass wir weder SIEMENS Umrichter noch Motoren einsetzen.

mfg

MFreiberger


----------

